

Ogg codecs dropped from HTML5 - kungfudoi
http://lwn.net/Articles/340132/

======
DXL
"I considered requiring Ogg Theora support in the spec, since we do have three
implementations that are willing to implement it, but it wouldn't help get us
true interoperabiliy, since the people who are willing to implement it are
willing to do so regardless of the spec, and the people who aren't are not
going to be swayed by what the spec says. "

That appears to be the permanent fate of the World Wide Web Consortium and its
specs, unfortunately.

~~~
halo
The permanent fate of _any_ specification is down to whether people are
willing to implement it.

Whatsmore, the original intention of the W3C wasn't as a dictator to companies
as to what to implement - the use of the term "recommendation" rather than
"standard" is very much deliberate.

~~~
jrockway
Right, but if the recommendations are just ignored, how are they relevant?

~~~
halo
They're relevant because in practice the W3C is where vendors come together to
develop web technologies, and the specification is the end result of that. The
fact that vendors have, to some degree, implemented their specifications in
the past also give them some weight. The specification should be seen as the
end result of vendors coming together rather than something that's dictated to
them by a standards body.

In any open platform, the fact that vendors are willing to follow
specifications created by a standards body is the only thing that makes them
relevant, whether the W3C or otherwise. There's no way to force people to
implement a specification fully and correctly.

